# bank vault fire sprinkler



## cheyer (Jul 1, 2010)

Interesting question was posed to me today asking whether or not a fire sprinkler was required inside the bank vault...my gut feeling was that, well its already well compartmentalized and the door is closed way more than it is open......so what are some of your thoughts?

Thanks


----------



## mark handler (Jul 1, 2010)

Through out includes the vault. They would only go off when activated by heat.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 1, 2010)

Agree and all of ours where applicable are sprinkled.  There are measures that can be taken if the facility has concerns regarding "records" being damaged by water if stored in the vault.


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 1, 2010)

I respectively disagree.  This is one case where NFPA makes an expection.  NFPA 232 for critical records storage Section 6.13.1 requires either sprinklers per NFPA 13, water mist per NFPA 750 or clean agent per NFPA 2001.  To qualifiy for this provision, the vault would need to be constructed as specified in NFPA 232, which includes significant construction and greatly limiting the openings into the vault.  Clean agent should be permitted in this condition.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 1, 2010)

I agree, hence the "measures" and thanks for clarifying it further


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 1, 2010)

many facilities, when faced with the strict requirements of NFPA 232 will op to go with the sprinklers.


----------



## cda (Jul 1, 2010)

In the good old days that was one of the exceptions

do not have IFC, did they take that out???


----------



## cheyer (Jul 1, 2010)

All: Thanks for the info.


----------



## peach (Jul 5, 2010)

they need to provide something.


----------



## cda (Jul 8, 2010)

903.3 Installation requirements. Automatic sprinkler systems

shall be designed and installed in accordance with Sections

903.3.1 through 903.3.7.

903.3.1 Standards. Sprinkler systems shall be designed

and installed in accordance with Sections 903.3.1.1,

903.3.1.2 or 903.3.1.3.

903.3.1.1NFPA13 sprinkler systems. Where the provisions

of this code require that a building or portion

thereof be equipped throughout with an automatic sprinkler

system in accordance with this section, sprinklers

shall be installed throughout in accordance with NFPA

13 except as provided in Section 903.3.1.1.1.

903.3.1.1.1 Exempt locations. Automatic sprinklers

shall not be required in the following rooms or areas

where such rooms or areas are protected with an approved

automatic fire detection system in accordance

with Section 907.2 that will respond to visible or invisible

particles of combustion. Sprinklers shall not

be omitted from any room merely because it is damp,

of fire-resistance rated construction or contains electrical

equipment.

1. Any room where the application of water, or

flame andwater, constitutes a serious life or fire

hazard.

2. Any room or space where sprinklers are considered

undesirable because of the nature of the

contents, when approved by the fire code official.

3. Generator and transformer rooms separated

from the remainder of the building by walls and

floor/ceiling or roof/ceiling assemblies having

a fire-resistance rating of not less than 2 hours.

4. In rooms or areas that are of noncombustible

construction with wholly noncombustible contents.

903.3.1.2 NFPA


----------

